# glibc 2.3.1-r1

## Udo

Hallo,habe heute ein emerge rsync gemacht und nun wird mir glibc 2.3.1 angeboten.

Ist das wirklich schon als stable markiert???

Muss ich nun alles neu kompilieren oder reicht es auf 2.3.1 zu updaten.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Udo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss ich nun alles neu kompilieren oder reicht es auf 2.3.1 zu updaten.
> 
> 

 

Naja, wenn ich mir so angucke was da noch so alles im Update gekommen ist, dann kommt eh das halbe System neu  :Smile: 

SCNR

----------

## Udo

Ja,habe gerade gesehen das der gcc3.2.1 nun auch drinn ist.

Habe mal vor einem Monat mit den Optionen von make.conf rumgetestet und da gcc3.2.1 und glibc2.3.1 installiert.

Danach habe ich die Option wieder rückgängig gemacht und dadurch bei dem nächsten Update mein System zerschossen.

Da versuchte er die gcc3.2 und glibc2.5 wieder zu installieren und das ging schief.

Zu der Zeit lief mein System mit gcc3.2.1 und glib 2.3.1 nicht vernünftig.

Mal schauen was nun wird.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

Also ich benutzer seit ca. 2 Wochen Gcc 3.2.1 und glibc 2.3.1 ohne Probleme..

alles läuft wunderbar und angenehm schnell..

----------

## Udo

Das ist schön zu hören,nur ist mir bei einem update des gcc immer das Bild vor den Augen,das ich die Arbeit machen muss wie von 2.95 nach 3.2.

Ist das so oder habe ich nach dem Update wirklich den neuen als Kompiler und brauch weiter nix zu ändern?

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

Naja..

ich weiss ja nicht von welchen Komplier Du updatest?

Hast Du schon gcc 3.2 am Laufen und die glibc 2.3.1 brauchst Du nur den Kompiler zu erneuern.

Allerdings wenn Du glibc 2.2.5 nutzt, musst DU Dein System neukompilieren, da es sonst zu schwierigkeiten kommt.

----------

## Konsti

Moin!

@Beforegod:

Aeh, ddu schreibst alles lief mit libc-2.3.1 so rund zwei Wochen Paletti.

Komisch, _auch_ ut2003, wolfenstein updater (also diese wolf-1.4.x-full-update-x86.run)?

Ich komme naemlich aus diesem Grund von der debian her!

Die gehen jetzt auf libc-2.3.1, da gingen mit 2.3.1-5 neuerdings ut2003 und so nicht mehr.

Leider kann ich nicht auf testing runter, weil wegen centericq-4.8.9 z.B. Und eh ich mit apt-src mich abquaele kann ich eher... Dachte ich mir so...

Ich bin begeistert von der gentoo, bereue nix! _Noch_ einfacher als Debian, eine Maennerdistribution! Alles was ich will und gaehnende leere in /usr/local, herrlich.

Sorry, das musste mal raus  :Smile: 

----------

## Udo

Also,bis eben hatte ich noch die "normale" 1.4rc1 Version die ich als stage2 mit gcc3.2 und glibc 2.2.5installierte.

Nun habe ich alles emerged und habe gcc3.2.1 und glibc 2.3.1

Ich hoffe ein einfaches emerge -e world reicht,oder??

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

@konsti :

Mit UT2003 habe ich keine Probleme..

Wolfenstein habe ich nicht und Quake 3 läuft auch tadellos!

@Udo :

Ein einfaches emerge -e world reicht aus, jup!

----------

## Konsti

[quote="Beforegod"]@konsti :

Mit UT2003 habe ich keine Probleme..

Wolfenstein habe ich nicht und Quake 3 läuft auch tadellos!

Ach du sch... haben also die Debianer kaputtgespielt...

----------

## pom

...ja solche Probleme hätte ich auch gerne ' :Rolling Eyes: '

da seit 26.11.2002 keine Snapshots des Portage Tree's gemacht werden (http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/portage-XXXXXXXX.tar.gz)

ist mein System prima stabil. Hat auch was.

Nur hätte ich lagsam wieder ein Lösung. 

PS: alles mit export proxy & co habe ich durch - NEGATIV!

Gruss POM

----------

## tc

hab mich noch nie an so ein Gesamt-Update rangetraut, deshalb ein paar Fragen:

- heisst das jetzt das kein binary mehr läuft das nicht extra für die neue glibc kompiliert wurde? was ist zb mit openoffice-bin , phoenix-bin und netscape-flash?

- Kann ich beim kompilieren und danach solange das alte System benutzen bis ich emerge clean mache (oder zumindest bis zum nächsten reboot)? 

...ich geh dann mal Threads zum Thema backup suchen...

----------

## Beforegod

@tc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - heisst das jetzt das kein binary mehr läuft das nicht extra für die neue glibc kompiliert wurde? was ist zb mit openoffice-bin , phoenix-bin und netscape-flash?
> 
> 

 

Es laufen noch alle Binär Pakte

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Kann ich beim kompilieren und danach solange das alte System benutzen bis ich emerge clean mache (oder zumindest bis zum nächsten reboot)? 
> 
> 

 

Geht natürlich, allerdings wird während der INstallation die Bibliotheken überschrieben.

----------

## Ansorg

hallo,

ich war gerade damit fertig, Gentoo 1.4 auf der neuen Hardware (Athlon-XP) einzurichten, als beim nächsten -up world die neuen glibc, gcc etc. auftauchten ... <seufz>

Also ein emerge -u über nacht und ... am andern Morgen alles noch da, jedenfalls bis zum Reboot. Danach hatte ich keine Maus mehr: zumindest zwei USB Module konnten nicht mehr geladen werden. 

Also gleich Kernel neu gebaut und seit dem keine weiteren Probleme.

gruß

----------

## marder7

Hallo,

ich habe vor zwei Tagen auch den "emerge -u system" gewagt und damit unter anderem gcc und glibc aktualisiert. Ausgangsbasis war ein 1.4rc1-System, das auf dem neuesten Stand war. 

Ich habe danach einfach neu gestartet (also nichts neu kompiliert, auch den kernel nicht). Das ging glatt, bis auf eines: Das spezielle CAPI-Modul für meine ISDN-Karte (Fritz!Card PnP-Treiber von AVM) liess sich nicht mehr laden (die Kernel-CAPI-Module schon). Damit war ich natürlich erstmal gnadenlos offline. Was nicht gerade ideal ist bei gentoo  :Wink: 

Neukompilieren des AVM-Moduls und des Kernels versuchte ich als erstes, das brachte aber nix.

Aber zum Glück gibts ja noch die HISAX-Module, die ich vorsichtshalber bei jeder Kernelneukompilierung immer mit erstellen lasse. Also hab ich einfach 

```

modprobe hisax

modprobe hisax_fcpcipnp

```

eigegeben, ISDN neu gestartet, und ich war wieder online. Uff!

Wenn ich denke, was das früher für ein Krampf war, mit isapnpdump, Tod und Teufel...

Sonst bislang keine Probleme.

Gestestet habe ich bislang aber nur Konsoleprogramme, alles was unter X läuft muss ich mir noch anschauen.

Bis dann

Martin[/b]

----------

## EmptyProd

 *marder7 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> [...]  Das spezielle CAPI-Modul für meine ISDN-Karte (Fritz!Card PnP-Treiber von AVM) liess sich nicht mehr laden [...]

 

Hi,

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch. Es liegt nicht an der glibc, sondern an den modutils. Die aktuelle Version 2.4.22 läßt das laden von Modulen die mit dem gcc v2 kompiliert worden sind nicht mehr zu. Nach einem Downgrade auf modutils v2.4.20 mit

```

emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/modutils/modutils-2.4.20.ebuild

```

klappts auch wieder mit dem fcpci-modul. Habe mal beim AVM Support angefragt und folgende Antwort erhalten (innerhalb 24 Stunden!)

[...] mit etwas Glück sollte dieses Update bereits Anfang nächster Woche zur Verfügung stehen, einen genauen Termin oder eine Garantie kann ich Ihnen dafür allerdings nicht geben. Wir sind dabei die entsprechenden Anpassungen ausgiebig zu testen, um so schnell wie möglich eine Version veröffentlichen zu können. [...]

Die Updates für die DSL/ISDN Kombi-Karte gibts schon seit ein paar Tagen.

Grüße

Empty

----------

## marder7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mit etwas Glück sollte dieses Update bereits Anfang nächster Woche zur Verfügung stehen, einen genauen Termin oder eine Garantie kann ich Ihnen dafür allerdings nicht geben.
> 
> 

 

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten, danke.

Ich habe meine Tests fortgesetzt; ohne Neukompilieren lief fast alles noch einwandfrei: fluxbox, Opera 6.1 (mit Java), Mozilla 1.1 (mit Java und Flash), verschiedene dockapps, gentoo, tuxracer. 

Ausnahme: xmms.

Trotz allem  kann ich nach wie vor NICHT kompilieren: eterm, kdelibs... und damit kde überhaupt (versch. Releases probiert, auch 3.0.4, 3.1rc5...)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich hab KEINE AHNUNG woher die Fehler kommen. 

Martin

P.S. Oh je: Hab gerade XMMS neu kompiliert, aber es startet trotzdem nicht mehr. Hmm.

----------

## Beforegod

Solltest mal Deine Optimierungen checken!

----------

## marder7

Optimierungen? An welche denkst du denn?

An den Optimierungen habe ich nichts geändert, es sind die Standardeinstellungen, die von der Stage3-CD (1.4rc1) für meine Pentium2-Kiste stammen.

Sämtliche Kompilierungen und Programme sind ja mit diesen Einstellungen auch problemlos gelaufen, einschliesslich XMMS, Java usw.

Zu den Probs beim Kompilieren: Was kdelibs betrifft, sieht die Meldung immer gleich aus:

```

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1_rc5/work/kdelibs-3.1rc5/kio/kssl' 

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -nounload -o keygenwizard.h ./keygenwizard.ui 

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic: relocation error: /usr/qt/3/bin/uic: undefined symbol: _ZN7QString9fromAsciiEPKci 

make[4]: *** [keygenwizard.h] Fehler 127 

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1_rc5/work/kdelibs-3.1rc5/kio/kssl' 

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1_rc5/work/kdelibs-3.1rc5/kio/kssl' 

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1_rc5/work/kdelibs-3.1rc5/kio' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1_rc5/work/kdelibs-3.1rc5' 

make: *** [all] Fehler 2 

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.1_rc5 failed. 

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -8306, Exitcode 2 

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Ja, ich weiss, dass 3.1rc5 eigentlich maskiert ist, aber die Meldung kommt auch bei der unmaskierten Version. Die beiden KDE-Themen im Forum beschäftigen sich mit Fonts und mit XFree 4.2.1 bzw. Xft, aber bis zu diesen Problemen bin ich noch gar nicht vorgestossen  :Wink: 

Meine USE-Flags: "alsa -gnome ipv6 perl postgres", der Rest ist auch default.

Der Fehler bei Eterm sieht so aus: 

```

cc1: warning: changing search order for system directory "/usr/include" 

cc1: warning:  as it has already been specified as a non-system directory 

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/ X11R6/include -march=pentium2 -mcpu=pentium2 -O3 -pipe -c draw.c -o draw.o >/dev/null 2>&1 

make[2]: *** [command.lo] Fehler 1 (error 1) 

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse... 

mv -f .libs/draw.lo draw.lo 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eterm-0.9.1-r5/work/Eterm-0.9.1/src' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eterm-0.9.1-r5/work/Eterm-0.9.1' 

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: x11-terms/eterm-0.9.1-r5 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line -214, Exitcode 2 

!!! (no error message)

```

Hier fehlen mir die tieferen Kenntnisse eines solchen Vorgangs, um die Meldungen deuten zu können.

Bin wirklich dankbar für jeden Hinweis!

M.

----------

